# Any suggestions?



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

We have 4 hen that have no feathers on the top of them...this started when our roosters mounted them...we cut the roosters back to one and the poor girls are raw...we thought it was mites...but still raw...when one of the hen went broody..she gained all her feathers...is there any way to prevent this? the hens are healthy otherwise..but the rooster apparently has to get his fun...but my poor girls..lol ...any suggestions?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Separate them. He needs a time out. Or trade him and get another Roo who is gentler to his ladies. Just my thoughts. I couldn't stand to watch that myself.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

That's why we didn't get a *Rooster*! Heard all kinds of horror stories...unless you want little ones?


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

I would hate to separate the Hens from our rooster..for he does watch over them and protect them from flying predators. I do hate to watch it myself and do not want to trade my Gilbert away for anything...He is such a good boy and is really good to the girls other than that. We kept him over the rest of the roosters due to his coloring and temper..believe it or not..LOL


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes if damaged or missing a bunch of feathers..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So maybe a time out for a few weeks?


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

One rooster needs at least 5 or 6 hens, keeps them from getting beat up so badly. Maybe seperate them a little bit.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes.. You should have a way to isolate and quarantine if you will, when someone gets sick.. Injured.. Or in this case "Romeo rest"... I make some nice wire ones, they are super easy to make. Let me take some pics as a tutorial.?? Anyone interested? They can be collapsible as well as semi permanent depending on size you make it the sky's the limit. They can be put together quickly and taken apart quickly. A couple of tables or sawhorses and 2x4s u can have several to seperate, and make your pairs and trios, for breeding. What I do.. 

Cogburn


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Depending on the size of "Your Operation".. Of course... This one is hanging on the back porch from rafters, Gerty is mire than happy to volunteer, shes 3.5 RIR..I usually keep 6-8 this size and this is permantly secured, but zip ties work really well, for puttin many panels together.. Also a awesome chick crip in the front yard, in a circle no top no bottom let the peeps and bitties scratch.. Any how I'll post some pics and then a list of things needed, readily available at any hardware/home store. 

Cogburn

The tool and clips are very cheap, place clip in tool and squeeze, to crimp and roll around the pieces to connect securely and permanently, like I said earlier, zip ties or even small wore works well to secure temporarily.

Up close of latch wire, bent around a broom handle, and put a hook on end, twist to tighten tension.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry didn't notice it was so dark but it's been cloudy here. Here it is out in light. Sorry again


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

You could look into a chicken apron/saddles ... Some folks call them apron others saddles. Then have patterns on line or you can buy them.

Best of luck.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive seen those Sundancers, zebra, hot pink, & screamin dalingo green !!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Ive seen those Sundancers, zebra, hot pink, & screamin dalingo green !!


The tiger one is cool also. lol


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes it is....


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

*chicken hen saddles*

I found and wanted you all to know that I am ordering chicken hen saddles that cover the hens back until feathers grow back. I never knew of such a thing and thought this would do the trick. Hopefully they work!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

"Popular" hens lose the feathers in front of their tail and behind their comb. Keeping a rooster's spurs short and rounded keep the hen from getting bloody. If you separate them , he may be more aggressive when you try to put him back in the flock. Feather picking occurs when the new feathers are still blood filled. There are products to stop picking. We use Rooster Booster. It's purple but it works well to protect emerging feathers. Also, using a red colored light in your coop will cut down picking since chickens can't see blood in red light.


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Ahhhh...saddles arrived and after a few adjustments with them for fitting...they are working nicely!!! I am noticing all 3 hens are gaining their feathers back and are comfortable with wearing these sporty things..hahaha... they seemed to be a pain at first until they molded into the shape of the hen..but after that...have not had a problem with it flipping up or when our rooster tries to get on top...it stays in place....NIIIICE... Thanks for mentioning them...and yeah yeah...didn't get the zebra or hot pink or wild tropical...LMAO... I just had them make whatever...and I got little flowers and polka dots...HA....


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool!

Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm curious as to how well they work. Please keep us posted. All the best


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Excellent! Great idea too.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

patlet;14474 Keeping a rooster's spurs short and rounded keep the hen from getting bloody. If you separate them said:


> How do you cut the spurs short or dull them?
> 
> I was thinking about seperating my rooster, is that seriously going to make him more agressive or does it depend on the rooster?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> I was thinking about seperating my rooster, is that seriously going to make him more agressive or does it depend on the rooster?


That is what I do ... I have three roos that free range and the girls are in the lot. I have never had a problem with them being more agressive, but that is just me ...


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Nail cutters for dogs work well. The spur is a horny projection, with very little blood until close to the leg. Snipping the sharp points and then a regular nail file can smooth any rough edges. Only cutting the sharpest tip will still leave the bird with his defensive capabilities. The nastier birds can get cut back further...leaving a stump. However, it's like declawing a cat. I have only had to make one rooster harmless in all these years but we finally lost him to a fox when he couldn't defend himself. Since then, I have found blunting the spurs to be very effective. Even with free-range birds like mine.


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

cogburn said:


> I'm curious as to how well they work. Please keep us posted. All the best


I am going out tonight and taking the saddles off..it has been warm enough here for them to get used to not wearing them again...and I have to say...I do LOVE the saddles...I ordered the longer to cover their tails..and I will take a few pics when I go out...and share later..but they worked ... they look as if the feathers and wings are coming back in nicely...only a couple times did I have to pull the back down...and the time I didn't..it adjusted back down itself...but had to tie a knot in the elastic to make it tighter around the wing..due to them ..not having any...ugh... but I would really recommend these to anyone who is having the same problem....


----------

